# Post Pictures Of Your VIV!!



## DragonKeeper

Please post some pictures of your viv 
heres some of mine 
The corn snakes viv









The Night Before I Got My BD 
\/









After
\/


----------



## SiUK

do you inline?


----------



## DragonKeeper

yeh, and skateboard, you?


----------



## SiUK

yeh I used to skate (inline) still do sometimes been a bit wet this summer though, I did skate once a couple of weeks ago, not as good as I was though which sucks


----------



## DragonKeeper

post some pics of your viv please


----------



## SiUK

no point mine are all in tubs:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DragonKeeper

aww what snakes, lizards do you keep?


----------



## SiUK

just snakes, common boa, brazilian rainbow boa, amazon tree boa, amel striped corn and a royal


----------



## DragonKeeper

and you dont use vivs?


----------



## DragonKeeper

*BUMP BUMP!!*


----------



## SiUK

na just tubs at the moment


----------



## DragonKeeper

so there small then?


----------



## SiUK

yeh the biggest is the royal and shes about 2-2.5ft


----------



## DragonKeeper

aww kool haha i dont think the mods will make a VIV section on the forum after tthis threaddd:|


----------



## Daniel

here we go mate 

my stack

















and my leos old viv the whole thing has changed alot ill get som new ones up soon as 








dan


----------



## DragonKeeper

wow they are great, build or buy them?


----------



## CWD

heres mine


----------



## Shoggy07

there you go this is for my 2 leos


----------



## DragonKeeper

koooool looks very nice n Cwd i can see that viv coming on very nicely


----------



## CWD

DragonKeeper said:


> koooool looks very nice n Cwd i can see that viv coming on very nicely







Thanks


----------



## sparkle

this is my collards new set up


----------



## amanda75

Made this one a couple of weekends ago. When we moved house the garage was full of boxes of unbuilt kitchen units so i may end up with a rep room looking like a mutated B&Q kitchen showroom.... Moved Syphon in yesterday and was worried about whether she'd get up onto the shelf, but this morning she's in her nice warm moss box so I'm happy!


----------



## DragonKeeper

looks great, what animals home is it?


----------



## Triangulum

DragonKeeper said:


> looks great, what animals home is it?


In Amanda's? A Royal. You Can See it In The Tub On The Right With The Moss. Beautiful Set Up Amanda. Love The Doors! And Your Royals Name Is Very Nice. Love It. Mines Jumanji, Quality Names For a Royal


----------



## DragonKeeper

aw yes haha wasnt looking well enough


----------



## Johelian

Beardie viv, with my female Ages on her first excursion into it (she is usually quite light in colour);

















I took the doors out to get a better picture 

Monkey Tails viv, which contains 2 skinks (Kaiser and Nimbus)
Old viv;









New viv;









Juvie tegu viv, containing 12-month old argentine black and white Orin (the picture is a few months old);









Adult tegu viv containing 4-year old Big Teg;









Not pictured - baby red tegu Java, whose viv is under construction. Hes currently living in a large fishtank, which is too ugly to photograph.

All of the cages for our 6 lizards have gone/are going through revamping at the moment; the skinks and the beardie cage are finished, but the tegu cages are going to be made a bit more aethetically pleasing and interesting for the animals.


----------



## DragonKeeper

SEEEE WHo agrees with me that the admins should make a section for this sort of posting


----------



## DragonKeeper

ohh and stunning vivs, i can only imagine how much the set you back


----------



## Johelian

Weve been lucky, since my boyfriend builds all of the vivs! I just buy the stuff needed to fill them, lol  Over the last 4 years he has learnt how to do different things for each viv, so he recently built the rock structures in the beardie cage from a couple of pounds worth of equipment. All of the wood was gathered in the summer from a nearby forest that had a large section cleared ages previously, so all of the pieces were worn smooth and were sap-free. All of the plants for the skink viv were bought as surplus from someone on reptile classifieds, so they were cheaper than shop prices. I think the most we paid to build one of the vivs was around £150 for the basic viv, which was the adult tegus 8'x3'.  Cork bark is pretty much the only thing Im still having to buy.


----------



## DragonKeeper

waooawww thats great, i wanna try get ahold of some nice drift wood


----------



## bigbryan81

how did he make the rocks for the berdies viv i need somthing better for mine.


----------



## Daniel

me and my dad biult the stack 
dan
i have another but no pics as yet"
dan


----------



## DragonKeeper

kool, try get some pics uploaded


----------



## poizon

My main viv














































i'm also in the process of building a stack of 5 vivs which i'm hopeing to get fin soon


----------



## DragonKeeper

is your leo a girl by any chance??


----------



## poizon

:lol2: how'd ya guess?


----------



## Banzi

Here's mine, not finished yet as paintball season has taken over and funds are a little low, but hope to have it finished in the next couple of months.


----------



## DragonKeeper

kool what do oyu keep in it and where did you get that backgrond from:O


----------



## Andy b 1

from that probably an iguana or water dragon


----------



## pebbles

here is mine this is the beardies but he's got a big piece of driftwood now.








this was my geckos old picture








and this is the pythons well will be 









I love threads like this I think it's great to see other people's setups.


----------



## Banzi

DragonKeeper said:


> kool what do oyu keep in it and where did you get that backgrond from:O


Will have 3 water dragons in it, when it's finished. The background I made myself


----------



## DragonKeeper

pebbles said:


> here is mine this is the beardies but he's got a big piece of driftwood now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my geckos old picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the pythons well will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love threads like this I think it's great to see other people's setups.


yeh me too thats a kool looking viv, but why do oyu have ligts for a royal??


----------



## apaz69

*cherry viv*

This one is trapesium shaped and a nightmere on angles, have finished now though.


----------



## DragonKeeper

wow looks very sleak


----------



## Meko

DragonKeeper said:


> yeh me too thats a kool looking viv, but why do oyu have ligts for a royal??


 
the one on the left looks like it'll be for viewing and the one on the right looks more like a ceramic rather than using a heat mat.


----------



## DragonKeeper

can you do that tho? i dont know much about pythons only corns


----------



## reptiles-ink

heres some of mine


----------



## reptiles-ink




----------



## HABU

reptiles-ink, that is pro all the way!... kudos!!


----------



## DragonKeeper

defenitly you should start a shop


----------



## reptiles-ink

I did considder opening a shop but decided not to bother yet. I'd rather concentrate on my breeding projects for now.
I am starting to produce incubators and racking systems and already produce my own pulse stats, 1 day a shop maybe (with cheap but good vivs)


----------



## DragonKeeper

yeh that would bee very good, what animals do oyu keep?


----------



## reptiles-ink

for now I have
honey island,kaloatoa and jamp retics
albino burmese
various bci and dumerils
pines
kings
rats
corns
tortoise
veiled chams
beardies
leos

and have pine corn and leos cooking


----------



## DragonKeeper

wow thats a nice collection youve got


----------



## ashbosh

reptiles-ink said:


> for now I have
> honey island,kaloatoa and jamp retics
> albino burmese
> various bci and dumerils
> pines
> kings
> rats
> corns
> tortoise
> veiled chams
> beardies
> leos
> 
> and have pine corn and leos cooking


do you sell your babies that you don't need? what part of north yorks you from? if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## reptiles-ink

Yes I do sell any surplus on.
I arent too far from you in York


----------



## creed398

*my viv*

this is my 2ftx1ftx1ft vivarium for m baby corn


----------



## ianyork

this is the viv stack for my boas


----------



## shiva&kaa123

All these vivs look amzing, make mine loo a bit drab and boring...
Ben


----------



## Horness

This is my 60x40x40cm (24" x 15.5" x 15.5" approx) vivarium for 2 planned leopard gecko's.

All bought from Shirley Aquatics/Reptile centre last week, and setup in my study.


----------



## creed398

bump

i thought id bump this up coz it would be interesting to see other peoples vivs


----------



## amazoncat

More please! Mine is intensely dull, I'm afraid I'm hoping to do some more work on it over the Easter vac.

I aim for the crestie viv to be a work of art though lol!


----------



## BlackRose

*A few of mine...*

My beardies viv










My boyfriends cresties viv (sorry about all the dialysis stuff).All my spid tanks are on the shelf above.










My baby corns viv (still dont like the fact that the bumpy plastic bit is dangling do far. doesnt seem right)


----------



## matt020593

Hey.
Here is my main Anole viv...








This it my Baby Green Anole's viv, I took the doors off for a better pic...








This is my Checkered Garter snake viv...








And heres my skateboard:whistling2::lol2:...








I have more of old vivs(I like to change them about :lol2 if you want to see them.

Matt.


----------



## Comet

It would be good to have thread just for peoples vivs cause it's always nice to see. Lovely looking vivs peep:mf_dribble:


----------



## creed398

very nice guys and nice deck mate : victory: i skate blueprint decks myself and thunder trucks


----------



## stephenie191

THANKS FOR BUMPING THIS! GREAT FOR IDEAS!

heres my corns tubs










and all of them in my 2 stack viv


----------



## matt020593

creed398 said:


> very nice guys and nice deck mate : victory: i skate blueprint decks myself and thunder trucks


Sorry to be off topic but what are blueprint like?


----------



## louise74

One of my viv stacks


----------



## splendid

This is a great thread, can it be stickied? 

Here is my Crestie's Viv:


----------



## Johelian

An update on the old pics we posted 

















^Our lounge-viv, containing 2 adult monkey tails and a baby.








^Matching monkey tail vivs in the "reptile room".

The rest of the cages are "in progress" as far as design goes.


----------



## Meko

Trust you to spoil it for everybody else :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## -matty-b-

johelian you have great vivs(if you can call them vivs, more like palaces lol) everybody elses are v.nice as well: victory:


----------



## Johelian

Meko said:


> Trust you to spoil it for everybody else :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lol, but we are so proud of the vivs - they took so much time and suffering (my boyfriend getting enraged over the woodwork and me suffering, lol).

Our two smaller vivs arent so pretty as they arent completed yet - theyre still effectively quarantine cages. The tegus is the one thats being worked on at the moment when we get time and inclination.


----------



## feorag

My double stacker!


----------



## markhill

some old ones of mine, I need to get some new pics
BD viv
















adult BD viv, this one gets changed around each time its cleaned
















tub my 07 royal in


----------



## markhill

My P regalis tank


----------



## Big Dave

*This thread is the dogs dangleys please put this as a sticky,*

i'll post my pics of my two vivs time this week as cameras down my parents house.

hopefully get new viv sorted this week too just waiting on the glass to get delivered

great work guys love the double stacks p.s feorag whats the roof for on your stack looks interesting hiding place if had hinges on rear


----------



## Philcw

I must get some pics of our enclosures when all 100% completed, give johelian a run for money :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:

But those are seriouslt nice vivs!



Phil


----------



## simmi85

the small ones on the right are all now vivs for hatchlings


----------



## GingerJam

My Water Dragon's Viv!


----------



## Shaun.

This thread is awesome: victory:


----------



## mrhoyo

Jaf Jaf's viv::whistling2:


----------



## lola

beardie's viv:










golden gecko's viv (all being sold soon  )










fat tail gecko:










hognose tank (also being sold soon, the tank not the hognose  )










in the hoggy tank










These are mostly about to change as I'm making a new 3 stack for some of the reps.... will post a pic when it's all done....

I agree with everyone - this thread is brilliant - keep em coming.....


----------



## MistressSofie

Boa tank. She's about 6ft :]
Used to keep 4 adult beardies in there. But sold three and kept one in a smaller tank i'll post pics of later.


----------



## Husky

royals viv


----------



## kcclarry

how did u make the fake rocks well cool








[/quote]


----------



## joffy

Still a work in progress and no crestie yet...


----------



## BecciBoo

kcclarry said:


> how did u make the fake rocks well cool


[/quote]

Heres the link..... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/36146-enclosure-construction-image-heavy.html

Its step by step, i'm thinking of having a go :blush:


----------



## beardedlady

bearded dragons viv

























corn snakes viv









green day geckos viv









my 3 stack all with BD in


----------



## boabloketony

The only picture I have to hand is my milksnakes viv 

Hope you like it ...


----------



## midnightworrior

Some really nice Vivs on this post here's a pic of the last two i made still stuck building one for my lad with a cupboard at the moment i will put a pic on soon


----------



## kyledawelsh

here is my setup

top one is my royals and bottom is my corns









my royal viv









and my corns viv


----------



## Storm Python

*My royals Viv.*








Has a water fountain in top left corner which she takes great pleasure in tipping up.(daily)


----------



## jakk

royal viv: victory: ps the light only goes on when im cleaning


----------



## kyledawelsh

jakk said:


> royal viv: victory: ps the light only goes on when im cleaning


cracking setup m8


----------



## jakk

thanx! i think he likes it lol dnt see him much =[


----------



## rach666

heres my stack,lol picking up another on sat! yay!
















bottom 2 vivs have adult corns the rest of the tribe are in tubs in the others








my crb viv
my brb
















my jxcp tub


----------



## Pleco07

Dennis in black viv (BD)









Annie in brown viv (Anery Corn)....Locust tank on top


----------



## BecciBoo

simmi85 said:


> the small ones on the right are all now vivs for hatchlings


Did you build this stack or did someone else? Its really nice, I like the draws...I would like my next stack (soooooon ) to have some storage!


----------



## Random08

My CWD and my Cham viv.


----------



## Random08

Sorry put the picture in a diff album


----------



## amandy

*Ikea special*








this is mine, 4 royals, 4 corns, gal's and junk


----------



## goose221

my rankins set up. its a little different but the jist is there


----------



## Declan123

Heres my Boiga irregularis temp setup








And heres the culprit


----------



## Random08

Thought I would bump this thread because its awesome. 

Did some changes to one of the vivs

Old: DSCF2150.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

New:


----------



## Brat

Few pics of old setups first.. 

Old Beardie viv:




























Old Baby CWD viv:










Old Leo viv:










Another old Leo viv:










Leo quarantine tubs:


----------



## Brat

And current vivs...

Snails:










Leo Stack:


















Beardie Viv:


----------



## blink

My BTS viv


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

for my adult corn, Boo.


----------



## Pirate7

This is my starting viv, just cleaned it out (hence why the is condensation near the heatmat.) and moss box as he's just finished shedding. Taking it out soon. 
im getting some more enrichment soon. hes mainly got hiding places, getting some leaves and stuff soon.


----------



## lola

my two new 4ft vivs










top one for my beardie










bottom one for my sudan plated lizard









my daughter's 3ft viv for her fat tail gecko


















my bookcase conversion


----------



## cracksolja

My BD viv
































































My Gecko Vivs


----------



## cracksolja

My Toad terrars (before moss was removed will update soon after clean out) 









































































Old Gecko Viv










And There Owner  Me CrAcKSoLJa


----------



## cracksolja

Meeee CracK SoLjA


----------



## Triangulum

cracksolja said:


> Meeee CracK SoLjA


Vivarium? And Lovely Gangsta Name.


----------



## BecciBoo




----------



## Shiori

My JCP's viv:
















My Royals viv








Half of the Bosc's viv









Just have to say some fantastic set ups on here!!


----------



## derekthefrog=]

heres a pic of my red eye tree frog viv


: victory:
the frog isnt here yet


----------



## medusa0373

This is my BRB's viv 




























This viv is about 3ft by 1.5 by 1.5 but we have a new viv (def work in progress!) which is much larger and will be very posh when finished LOL!!

PS the tape you can see at the very top in the last pic is actually outside the viv, and is holding the poly tiles on at the back!!


----------



## jackyboy

very nice viv

my dad loves brbs so i think he is gonna get one as his first rep 

i hope:lol2:


----------



## medusa0373

jackyboy said:


> very nice viv
> 
> my dad loves brbs so i think he is gonna get one as his first rep
> 
> i hope:lol2:


LOL they're lovely aren't they - this is the occupant of the viv, she's in her feeding tub:










Good luck with getting one!!!!


----------



## White_raven666

My vivs:blush:





































Ill post the rest of my vivs when my room that sides a little bit tidier. I just shoved all juck up other end of room so that it wouldnt be seen in photo lol


----------



## blades

*corn viv*

this is my corns viv need to add a few bits but work in progress


----------



## toyah

New crestie viv:


----------



## sparkle

thats a fantastic crestie viv toyah well done : victory:


----------



## medusa0373

I love the frog (is it a frog??!) in the corn viv!!!!


----------



## -matty-b-

i like the vrestie viv aswell: victory:
real plants or fake???


----------



## toyah

-matty-b- said:


> i like the vrestie viv aswell: victory:
> real plants or fake???


Combination


----------



## jackyboy

well heres some of mine

crestie viv

















ratsnake viv










a bit of the beardie viv 









a pic of the old arrangement








ill get some new ones soon

old leo vivs

















old fbt tank 









and finaly the old old leo viv


----------



## blades

medusa0373 said:


> I love the frog (is it a frog??!) in the corn viv!!!!


yep its a frog daughter wanted it in lol 

something to look at while she hides all day long very shy corn lol


----------



## spider_duck

That frog is awesome  My corn has a rubber ducky in hers hahaha

Great vivs everyone : victory:


----------



## spend_day

got my exo terra 45x45x45 to put my newts in will have some piccys when i get it home from work


----------



## medusa0373

spider_duck said:


> That frog is awesome  My corn has a rubber ducky in hers hahaha
> 
> Great vivs everyone : victory:


:lol2: I feel sorry for my BRB now, I haven't give her any "toys"!!!!!!  she must be really bored!!


----------



## LauraMartin

here is my new beardie viv, i built it all from scratch including the set up inside. very proud, as my first ever viv build. infact my first ever viv. 

its rather big for my little baby, i was gonna screen half off so he wouldnt get scared, but when i put him in he started exploring but still knowing exactly where the basking area is to go back to, so he seems fine, so im just letting him have it all.


----------



## sudan_lover

wow well done that a stunning viv!! wish i was good at d.i.y lol bet your baby feels like its in a palace!!!


----------



## Carol

WOW I bet he loves it


----------



## Brat

Looks good LauraMartin, good luck getting the poo off it when he's an adult though lol.. He needs a basking light too really..


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE

THIS IS MY VIV THAT HAS MY CANDY CANE CORN SNAKE IN









AND I AM BUILDING ONE LIKE THIS TOMORROW ITS A MULTI STACK VIV


----------



## midnightworrior

Here's my stack i have just finished building .....I will be making a 6x2x2 for the bosc monitor soon......


----------



## Dungbug

HABU said:


> reptiles-ink, that is pro all the way!... kudos!!


Agreed! Looks fantastic!: victory:


----------



## jungleboy

Here's my custom built (by me) Jungle carpets viv


----------



## lyricalmiracle

jungleboy said:


> Here's my custom built (by me) Jungle carpets viv


nice set up, where did you find those twisted branches (if you don't mind me asking!) ??


----------



## jungleboy

lyricalmiracle said:


> nice set up, where did you find those twisted branches (if you don't mind me asking!) ??


 
Thanks, quite a few of the rep shops have them, I got them from my local for about 3 quid each. The big chunky wood is far more expensive though there's about 100 quids worth of wood in there


----------



## jackyboy

ill get some pics of my new unfinished stack tomorow :no1:

trust me it aint anything specil:lol2:


----------



## jackyboy

is kinda a cheep version of this
http://www.rhinovivs.eu/large/2,3,4, foot vivs 2a.jpg:lol2:


----------



## Ratface

I have a couple of baby BCI's from Pauline coming shortly and I know they are a way off getting into vivs but has anyone got any BCI set ups they would like to share?: victory:

Also, rub set up pics for them would be good to see too!!!:flrt:!


----------



## jackyboy

ill get some pics of mine soon


----------



## woodsy

6.5 foot by 3 by 3 for a female boa!


----------



## jungleboy

This is our bci viv they are both only small at the mo so plenty of room for now. this is the top viv( 4 x 2 x 2 roughly) of my 1st home built stack


----------



## jackyboy

wow there great :no1::no1:


----------



## ratking

heres my new stack just fin sat got more wood soaking in the bath and some plants to go in but it nearly done


----------



## jackyboy

whats in them :no1:


----------



## jaf2212

This is my beardies new viv, now she has settled in she loves the space


----------



## jackyboy

well heres some of my vivs 

nout fancy 

need to do a bit of tidying up me think


----------



## guyinherts

here is my one which is about to undergo so alterations.


----------



## jackyboy

great viv:no1:


----------



## _simon_




----------



## jackyboy

great viv 


whats in it ?


----------



## _simon_

jackyboy said:


> great viv
> 
> 
> whats in it ?


My horned frog.


----------



## Smoggie




----------



## Smoggie

Bugger thats a big pic..anyway nearly finished the Leos viv just doing temp trials ready to go Leo buying at Donnie on Sunday...


----------



## jakk

new boa viv, it dosnt have that bloody stupid orchid bark and beach chip mix any more i might add......learn by doing people. learn by doing


----------



## jackyboy

whats it got now


----------



## jakk

orchid bark


----------



## oneeye




----------



## cervantes

jakk said:


> orchid bark


 
Have you ever had any problems with mites and orchid bark? what can you do to kill mites in the substrate?


----------



## oneeye

cervantes said:


> Have you ever had any problems with mites and orchid bark? what can you do to kill mites in the substrate?


take the substrate out and put it in the freezer for a few day's !!! or pour boiling water over it then freeze it !!!


----------



## jakk

i havnt had mites yet touch wood i wont


----------



## Harrison

Oneeye, 

The last viv you have posted, where do you have the probes for thermostats etc? They are looking great by the way! : victory:

Note to self: The back of the top viv looks very cool, nice idea.


----------



## Gehyra

*Four little vivs*


----------



## oneeye

Harrison said:


> Oneeye,
> 
> The last viv you have posted, where do you have the probes for thermostats etc? They are looking great by the way! : victory:
> 
> Note to self: The back of the top viv looks very cool, nice idea.


there behind the tree :lol2:


----------



## Harrison

Awesome, thanks for that. I really like what you've done with the vivs and I was just curious. Great job, got a lot of inspiration from them.


----------



## oneeye

no probs !!!!: victory:


----------



## Ailurus

well here are some of my vivs and enclosures (bear in mind i am 17 so not too extravagant) they are all in my bedroom

here are my main vivs (top left has crestie, bottom has 2 female corns, and top right is currently empty, but in this pic had a sinaloan milk in)









there is another viv to the left...see 









this has my rankins in, see 









this is the milk snake viv (now empty, cleaned and redecorated for a male corn which i am getting soon.









crestie viv 









left side of corn viv 









right side of corn viv 









and last of all my home made rack (top has cave geckos, second shelf has male and female trinket snakes, shelf below has female corn on left and rescue male hognose on right) i now have the mil snake on the 4th shelf down along with 2 new baby hognoses


----------



## crazyg




----------



## jackyboy

Ailurus said:


> well here are some of my vivs and enclosures (bear in mind i am 17 so not too extravagant) they are all in my bedroom
> 
> here are my main vivs (top left has crestie, bottom has 2 female corns, and top right is currently empty, but in this pic had a sinaloan milk in)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is another viv to the left...see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this has my rankins in, see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the milk snake viv (now empty, cleaned and redecorated for a male corn which i am getting soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crestie viv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left side of corn viv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right side of corn viv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last of all my home made rack (top has cave geckos, second shelf has male and female trinket snakes, shelf below has female corn on left and rescue male hognose on right) i now have the mil snake on the 4th shelf down along with 2 new baby hognoses


where is ya milk now then tom


----------



## Ailurus

i said lol. he is in a box on the fourth shelf down on the rack


----------



## Samold55

heres mine,


----------



## Horness

It's all one unit with a bookcase built in at the top. Softwood stained to look like beech. 100mm plinth at the bottom to hide the electrics, stat controls are just behind the cricket keeper in the photo.










Plans are here in PDF format if anyone wants them. It was my design to fit in to my study, but feel free to use the plans as you please.

Horness


----------



## don't rush me

*heres one nearly done*










this is for our own reps made my mate the same viv just on with making false rocks etc to kit out inside.....


----------



## linda.t

my chuckwallas viv.


----------



## don't rush me

cheers man just making some false rocks and hides for them as beardies going in top two and snakes in the others.....


----------



## synyster_1987

don't rush me said:


> this is for our own reps made my mate the same viv just on with making false rocks etc to kit out inside.....


looks cool ill put some of mine up later


----------



## don't rush me

That will be good just making the false rocks and hides at the mo hope to get sorted and reps in monday or Tuesday when stuffs gassed off...

Be safe not silly: victory:


----------



## Jomel

2' Corn Snake viv










3' BCI viv










4' BRB viv










Paul


----------



## exoticsandtropics

some cool looking vivs and great the see the variety shown


----------



## jackyboy

heres my boa viv


----------



## don't rush me

*my updates*

As I said I was on with making false rocks and hides for new viv stack just done heres a few pics....



































:2thumb:

The two corns are loving there new habitat.....


----------



## Vase

Awesome vivs folks :2thumb:

Dont really know if you'd class these as vivs but I've just finished making them so thought I'd share the pics. It was my first time working with acrylic and neither have turned out too bad.

The tall one is an arboreal tank for an Avic I'm going to buy the wife. And the other one is for mantids...



















With front open...


----------



## tat2stu

very impressed with the acrylic
how easy was it to work with?
cutting etc...:no1:


----------



## don't rush me

Vase said:


> Awesome vivs folks :2thumb:
> 
> Dont really know if you'd class these as vivs but I've just finished making them so thought I'd share the pics. It was my first time working with acrylic and neither have turned out too bad.
> 
> The tall one is an arboreal tank for an Avic I'm going to buy the wife. And the other one is for mantids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With front open...


 nice job mate well done:no1:


----------



## tina b

too many to post but heres some of mine


----------



## simmy

My vivs, although the bottom right one has been changed around slightly to accommodate my female cresties, before, it had 2 CWDs in there


----------



## simmy

Bloody hell Tina, ur well greedy!:lol2:


----------



## midnightworrior

heres a few i made...I wish i had more time on my hands to make 2 for my Boscs so i have ordered two to be made up by blue-saphire i will post some pic when they arrive......
The 2 4 foot vivs on the last pic are for sale if anybody is interested


----------



## Roewammi

everyones vivs are great! no pics from me right now but they're nowhere near as good as everyone elses!


----------



## Ailurus

woah tina u have loads. do u have a fiji iggy? as there is a lizard in the background of the green iggy pic that looks like one


----------



## tokay

heres my rep vivs








my jcp viv








and the tokays viv


----------



## tina b

Ailurus said:


> woah tina u have loads. do u have a fiji iggy? as there is a lizard in the background of the green iggy pic that looks like one


 
o the lizards in the same pic as the green iggy are desert iggys under her and flavofaciata uromastyx in the viv in the background...: victory:


----------



## Spen




----------



## dracco

this is my wds it has changed quite a bit since this was took


----------



## buddy

Wow Dracco that viv looks great i am sure your Mia will fit in very nicely xx i am very happy she has gone to you


----------



## Meko

where did you get the doors from Draco?


----------



## Pete 2oo7

Heres my fave tank I house two corns in it...


----------



## lipico_br

I have posted it in another topic but here we go again.....
That's the mansion!

































Now there is a f******* indian trying to hunt her, dude!





That's my baby when she lived in a plastic pot. Now she met a popstar named Godzila and she lives in a mansion!


----------



## dracco

My hubby made them it is perspex not glass find this better as they dont seem to jump at it like they do with glass.will try and put a recent one up as it really is a lot different now


----------



## picky96

*can u giv me on bearded dragons*

hi, i just joined today and im getting a bearded dragon u seem to know alot about dragons can u share any info with me please  u also hav some gr8 pics


----------



## repti-mon

Here's my new Boiga's Viv...





































The 3' middle viv in the pic is my BRB's, both viv's were for sale but I've put em to good use now...


----------



## repti-mon

You all have some very nice looking viv's!!


----------



## repti-mon

Here's my BRB Viv 



















And here's my Western Hognose Viv


----------



## repti-mon

Beardies' Viv (there are two beardies in here but one's hiding under a log)


----------



## HeatherMacleod

WOW, Time to go and clear out the shed and get making! You guys have some inspirational stuff:notworthy:


----------



## alnessman

beardie viv


----------



## blackbat67

hey alnessman wha r the measurments of that viv?

thanx


----------



## alnessman

blackbat67 said:


> hey alnessman wha r the measurments of that viv?
> 
> thanx


4x2x2


----------



## blackbat67

cool looks like a good setup and tho are two very cut beardies btw


----------



## alnessman

blackbat67 said:


> cool looks like a good setup and tho are two very cut beardies btw


cheers only young ones,10 & 9 weeks old,they will be seperated when they are a bit bigger.


----------



## chrism

Alnessman,

Any pics of your dwarf gecko setup? Just got some myself.


----------



## alnessman

one of my males


----------



## chrism

Nice, thanks.

All 4 in together? Have heard mixed opinions about fighting. Any luck breeding them?

Currently got mine in this- although not happy as looks cr*p next to my pretty dart frog tanks!


----------



## alnessman

nice viv, yes they are all in together,bit of fighting to start of with, no problems now both have paired off, hoping for eggs next year as they are now adults, plenty of hiding places,i have uv, heat lamp,and heat mat and mist twice a day


----------



## sarahking20

here are a few of my vivs. need to take pics of my pygmy chams viv yet.

my red eyed tree frog viv:









my madagascan day gecko viv:









my yemen chameleon viv:


----------



## chimpy666

[img=http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/999/img0042us5.th.jpg]

[img=http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/2272/img0043wd3.th.jpg]

[img=http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/8152/img0045au6.th.jpg]

[img=http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/9255/img0046wh7.th.jpg]

Heres mine via image shack...sorry peeps :S


----------



## blackbat67

hey sarahking i love your vivs

am considering red eyed tree frogs and yemen chams

what size is the red eye viv and how many red eyes are in there?
what size is the yemen viv?

thanx! :notworthy:


----------



## sarahking20

blackbat67 said:


> hey sarahking i love your vivs
> 
> am considering red eyed tree frogs and yemen chams
> 
> what size is the red eye viv and how many red eyes are in there?
> what size is the yemen viv?
> 
> thanx! :notworthy:


hiya, the red eyes viv is an exo terra 18"wx18"dx60"h. it houses 3 of them quite comfortably.
the yemen viv is 24"wx24"dx36"h. she seems to be very happy in there.


----------



## blackbat67

ahh thank you for that!


----------



## sarahking20

forgot to add my pygmy cham viv, so here it is:









(if you look really closely at the top you can see him hanging off the mesh!!! silly pygmy


----------



## vetdebbie

They seem to like hanging from the top!


----------



## sarahking20

vetdebbie said:


> They seem to like hanging from the top!


this is one of the ones you sent me this week, he's georgeous, and such a pig!!!


----------



## vetdebbie

yes, they all are pigs - halved the number in the baby tank - still feeding the same amount!!!!


----------



## -matty-b-

sorry for the bit of a hijack but do pygmy chams need a heat source and uv, iv read they dont as they live amongst leaves,etc???


thanks: victory:


----------



## sarahking20

my pygmys dont have a uv light but from what i have read its not absolutly neccassary as they spend most of the time on the low ground and its the plants that need the uv. The room they are in is between 22-25oC.


----------



## snowyj99

Heres Mine! -


----------



## deaxone

wot u think,its a moving water background,
might be sellin em soon


----------



## midnightworrior

:blush:Here's two that i got of Blue-sapphire lol.....that i refused to pay for on arrival:blush:...........I ended up making them myself


----------



## Diablo

midnightworrior said:


> :blush:Here's two that i got of Blue-sapphire lol.....that i refused to pay for on arrival:blush:...........I ended up making them myself


looking good mate lol I know its bad but everytime i see those pics i just laugh lol


----------



## anna2008

*my vivs for my leopard geckos*


----------



## midnightworrior

Diablo said:


> looking good mate lol I know its bad but everytime i see those pics i just laugh lol


 He too :lol2:


----------



## Magnum0

Leopard gecko viv












African bullfrog tub












Royal












Corn viv 












Boxes for rack which will be built in a couple of weeks


----------



## dracco

some updated of cwds viv
















IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v236/dweezle/reps017.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bendaferrari

heres my vivs this is one of many










here is the new one just need to finish it


----------



## Bigjim

BecciBoo said:


>


That looks awesome - I'd like to move into one of those!: victory:


----------



## chrism

Pic heavy. Here my room, and tanks- but took this just before lights out so most animals were tucked up in bed. Sorry about the mess- had new carpets fitted today so lots of stuff dumped in the room! Gone none latin names when typing for ease!

* Shot of 'the wall'. Top of stack- male leo, then 2 dart tanks, then mantella, then rhino beetles by the misting system.

Exo- 1:1:0 Brev Pygmy Chams, 1:1:0 yellow headed geckos. 

Far corner- culture kits / unit= flies, spring tails, woodlice, bean weevils, grain weevils. I also keep a few of each on top of a viv behind the wooden panels to warm them up / speed them up. 

Far left, Roaches, and more woodlice. I have a pile of wood on the floor, this is to make a new unit (tomo evening!).



















*Leos Viv










* Various frog tanks- all labled. Empty one needs planting, then leaving for 2ish months to grow in.




























* Vent tank- far end of room until new tank grows in.










*Exo's



















*Tubs of mud! rhino, and flower, fruit beetles.



















*Baby mantis, and tadpole rearing areas!



















* New cube- just built so still drying for T.










* ATB - Agro tree boa! Sorry, needs cleaning.










Also a few rubs etc for millies, big beetle cultures etc.


----------



## chrism

Leos viv has changed substrate, and several hides- pic was when I built it.

I also do fake backgrounds for others if people are interested...


----------



## chrism

My viv's must suck!


----------



## jackyboy

great viv yuh got there chris


----------



## the-tick

my setups


----------



## jackyboy

great vivs


----------



## Lottie Lou

*Berber Skinks Home*










 Its abit basic but am hoping to improve


----------



## animal addict

mine are pretty basic too as they are both under 6 months so wanted them to get used to surroundings before filling it up :

babys viv:










older ones viv:


----------



## purplepants

Built this one yesterday for my young boa
















The double was built about 5 months ago & now houses my female corns, the 2 footer i built a few months ago & houses my 12 month old royal.








This one has been made from an old bedding chest, it cost me £30 & i painted it silver on the outside.


----------



## Greenphase

I have posted these a few times on a few forums but dont think i have posted them on this thread so here are a few i have built.

Bearded dragon viv 








Scorpian tank








More bearded dragon vivs








12 viv stack for corns








pc desk plus viv








3 stack for burms









and my old corn snake rack


----------



## jackyboy

great vivs yuh got there


----------



## blackbat67

hehe Boas n Burms don't you get distracted whilst watchin the TV?


----------



## Axel01

not fair I'm starting to suffer from viv envy


----------



## chrism

Boas n Burms said:


> Scorpian tank


What sort of scorps do you keep in there? See them much?

Looks a nice setup.


----------



## Greenphase

Thanks all im well happy with them and no we dont get distracted watching the telly.

That is an old viv that used to have 3.12 imperials in it and yes we used to see them alot.It had a uv light in it for the daytime to help the plants as they were all live plant and then we had a black party uv light in for the night time so the scorps glowed up green.It was pretty fantastic to watch them go mad once the lights went out.The only problem we faced was that the glass kept steaming up as we had it as a tropical rainforest setup but a good coat of shaving foam soon sorted that out.


----------



## Sirvincent

Boas n Burms said:


> I have posted these a few times on a few forums but dont think i have posted them on this thread so here are a few i have built.
> 
> Bearded dragon viv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpian tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bearded dragon vivs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 viv stack for corns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pc desk plus viv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 stack for burms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my old corn snake rack


I've noticed that you've got youre telly on top of your beardies .......... just wondering if the noise and vibrations effect them at all?

I had a similar set up once and my lizards behaviour became irratic and unpredictable - then someone told me it was probably due to the telly. Once I'd moved everything, he began to chill out a bit and now he's alot better

Just wondering if you'd experienced the same?


----------



## Greenphase

We have had no problems with the telly being on top of the viv to be honest.There is a trio of beardies in there and they are still all acting completely normally even to the extent that they are still breeding and laying eggs for us


----------



## Sirvincent

ok must have been something else then lol, it imaterial now anyhow. - By the way great collection of Vivs :2thumb:


----------



## Chance

This is Chance and Lola's marital home (chance is currently having a bath and lola is basking):


----------



## Chance

This is the other viv which currently houses my sub adult Amel corn, my baby RO corn and my hognose lol.

As you can see they are all separate, Max has the run of the viv whilst Ruby and Piggy are boxed up.


----------



## Graffen

My latest Antaresia viv, not really finished when the pic was taken;










And a pic of my new Morelia-viv:








It is a converted jewellers show-case. 2,2 m tall, 1 m wide and 0,6 m deep. Standard foam/ concrete interior.


----------



## jackyboy

they are boath amazing vivs


----------



## Kirstyx

Graffen said:


> My latest Antaresia viv, not really finished when the pic was taken;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic of my new Morelia-viv:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a converted jewellers show-case. 2,2 m tall, 1 m wide and 0,6 m deep. Standard foam/ concrete interior.


Ohh Very Nice :2thumb:


----------



## Ailurus

love the antaresia one. what is the background made from? what species of antaresia do you have?


----------



## Graffen

Ailurus;
Thanks for the kind words :blush:. The Antaresia´s that is going in the viv are maculosas. 
The rocks are made of extruded polystyrene-foam, shaped with a carpet-knife and a steel-wire brush. I then covered it with a "floor spackling compound" of a Swedish brand :mrgreen: . Painted with waterbased paints using both airbrush, washes and dry-brushing.


----------



## Ailurus

your welcome. it looks amazing. i have a single female A. maculosa, so that has given me great ideas for when she is big ehough to go into a viv. 

how many are you keeping in there?


----------



## Graffen

Ailurus said:


> your welcome. it looks amazing. i have a single female A. maculosa, so that has given me great ideas for when she is big ehough to go into a viv.
> 
> how many are you keeping in there?


Two, three and four years old. (grown ups).


----------



## Mr-A

Have posted it on another thread but since this is a collection of vivs il post it here too


----------



## tc3nitro

amandy said:


> this is mine, 4 royals, 4 corns, gal's and junk


What did this cost from ikea and where did you get the runners for tubs?

mark


----------



## rich07

my gecko viv stack


----------



## joeyboy

Mr-A said:


> Have posted it on another thread but since this is a collection of vivs il post it here too


Wow that looks amazing! Is it made out of polystyrene or is it all slate or some rock?


----------



## Jaymond

Heres some pics of my leopard gecko viv, I am in the process of finding some more furniture like logs and things, and when I get paid, some more fake plants and such































And my baby Corn, she's just on newspaper and cheap hides made from anythin I could find! I am trying to find her a nice log and more climbing things for her and some plants when the funds come in! 



















Jaymond x


----------



## SleepyD

a few of the vivs an stacks.......


----------



## blackdragon




----------



## indigo_rock_girl

all the vivs are looking great 
ind 
xxx


----------



## steved

My vivs, not that impressive really concidering there's nawt in them lol Thought I'd put them up anyway?

Viv 1: This is for my beardie, it currently houses random reptile stuff









Viv 2: Spare viv, alo houses c.rap at the min









I built both vivs myself from inch thick plywood and varnished them inside and out in "medium satin oak". Glass comes on monday, I can't wait to start decorating. :flrt:


----------



## Triangulum

steved said:


> My vivs, not that impressive really concidering there's nawt in them lol Thought I'd put them up anyway?
> 
> Viv 1: This is for my beardie, it currently houses random reptile stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viv 2: Spare viv, alo houses c.rap at the min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built both vivs myself from inch thick plywood and varnished them inside and out in "medium satin oak". Glass comes on monday, I can't wait to start decorating. :flrt:


 Looks like a nice project. Keep us informed


----------



## Welsh

My new viv:


----------



## Axel01

Welsh said:


> My new viv:


OK (cue strangled mid Atlantic vowels) 'Who would live in a viv like this??'

My Japaluras would love it.


----------



## Moosmoo

Heres our room..


----------



## Natonstan

I better start making some better vivs!


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

*My viv *




























=] im makign an outside pen right now  so he will only stay in here over night or if the weather outside is bad  my bad, these are the bad onces, cant be botherd to upload the other onces right now  maby tomorrow


----------



## zemanski

*The dragon's lair

*I used an old set of library shelves - very well built and a b****r to dismantle the shelves but it came on casters and was just the right size.

The only bits of it I *had* to buy were the lid, the vent covers, the runners and the glass.

spent quite a bit on grout and tiles though:blush:

starting out - polystyrene, expanding foam and modroc









first layer of grout - bit dark and very rough









layer 2 was a lot lighter, then I sponged it with vivid orange and bronze. The rocks were collected at the seaside on holiday









the dragon's hoard - glass nuggets and metallic acrylics









and finally - coat of waterproof PVA to make it washable, bronze paint and runners to finish it off









All I need now is the glass but I can't do that until it's out of the cellar (if we can get it out of the cellar:lol2 and we can't do that till it stops raining as it has to come all the way round the house to the front - no way it'll go up the internal stairs!


----------



## bug man

*jsr*

nice pics


----------



## Mrjingles

*Heres mine*

Housing my 07 crawl cay : victory:

































Last pic is how it was before i moved everything to the back to make room for a larger water bowl.


----------



## Triangulum

My Yemens Temporary Enclosure.


----------



## hungovermatt

Almost finished this for my beardie. Ordered the glass today, getting UV tube and bigger furniture tomorrow. He should be moved in by the end of next week - will post pics when he is...


----------



## Kirstyx

hungovermatt said:


> Almost finished this for my beardie. Ordered the glass today, getting UV tube and bigger furniture tomorrow. He should be moved in by the end of next week - will post pics when he is...


*Ohh I Like This  ..* *Where did u get the wood from *


----------



## dave28

*our vivs*

our chinese crocodile lizards viv, and the beardie viv down the bottom.


----------



## monitor mad

*My v.salvators viv*


----------



## zemanski

good use of space:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

zemanski said:


> good use of space:2thumb:


Yes i thought so too, well pleased with it. . cheers:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

*Another effort*


----------



## KimmyD

Morgana's tub









Serj's tub









-both share a heatmat in the back quarters.

Dopey's viv









Fred's viv









Nanny's viv









The viv stack!


----------



## blackbat67

lol is that monitor in the attic? haha


----------



## steved

Welsh said:


> My new viv:


Are halogen spots any good for keeping inclosures warm or are those used just for light? I was planning on using them in my beardies viv and was wondering if anyone has tried them as basking lights, I'm not sure if they give of enugh heat tho? Thoughts?


----------



## Welsh

yeah, those 2 spots are 50watt each, they came in a pack of 3 so i'm going to add the 3rd i've just been testing the 2 for now. 2 spots are reaching temps of around 30 at the very top ....i've also been told by a vet that to much bright light and upset a cham...


----------



## steved

I'm not sure if they would get hot enugh for use as a basking spot though? Mabys if I could find something like a 100/150w spot? I just thought they would look better than having the regular bulbs dangaling down.


----------



## monitor mad

blackbat67 said:


> lol is that monitor in the attic? haha


Its actually in a tent in a bio-dome 50ft x 50ft in my garden (wishfull thinking) :lol2:


----------



## hungovermatt

Kirstyx said:


> *Ohh I Like This  ..* *Where did u get the wood from *


Cheers.

It's 15mm stuff from Homebase. They cut it for me too!

Careful though - they no longer sell the oak edging strip, hence the two vertical ends being bare. Getting some conti oak edging and praying it more or less matches.


----------



## Woodi

The beardie viv








The Snake stack








The iggy retreat








Have more but no pics as yet


----------



## cubeykc

nice post more people


----------



## danilovespiglet




----------



## danilovespiglet

Will post better ones of all my vivs soon.


----------



## cubeykc

danilovespiglet said:


>


i want the viv that your tv is on thats smart


----------



## danilovespiglet

We didnt build this one we had at a bargain tho. it was one big viv and we just bought some conti board ad split it into 3!


----------



## jackyboy

whats in it


----------



## cubeykc

thats nice but i also like ya over rack what do you keep in all of them


----------



## rugbystar55

hiya just wondering does anyone have any sizes of stacks but like what i can put rubs on for medium aged corns just two levels tar


----------



## robhalex

this is my leopard gecko set up


----------



## danilovespiglet

In the tall viv we have 6 corn vivs and 5 gecko vivs and in the tv stand we have 3 corns.


----------



## cubeykc

robhalex said:


> this is my leopard gecko set up


were did you get that T-REX thing from thats well smart


----------



## Natalie09

heres my viv, not totally complete but not far off!


----------



## deaxone

wow love the art work in the background


----------



## danilovespiglet

Heres my full collection of vivs.

My large viv front view (corn snakes in top 6 vivs, leos in bootom 5 vivs)









My large viv side view









My tv stand viv (corns)









My double viv (empty at mo)









My single viv (corn)


----------



## jackyboy

very cool vivs


----------



## bribrian




----------



## mr stroudy

here is wot im building at the moment


----------



## robhalex

cubeykc said:


> were did you get that T-REX thing from thats well smart


888 reptiles. i originally ordered the cattle skull, but they sent that instead and i couldnt be bothered to argue


----------



## reptiles_galore

this is my beardies viv 










am making a big stack atm so once its dont ill show you some pics


----------



## leo19

hi i was wondering where do you all get your stacks from? or do you make them yourselves?


----------



## rugbystar55

i wouldnt mind building some myself but can anyone give me mesurments for 4 corn snake vivs they will have to be all in a row or 2 on top and 2 on bottom or if anyone can build cheep
tar


----------



## jrf23

My cham's viv:










































It's changed a lot since I first set it up! I'm currently building a bottom to the flexi to stand it further off the floor. I'll get some pics up when it's finished! Just waiting for the plywood to arrive!


----------



## reptiles_galore

leo19 said:


> hi i was wondering where do you all get your stacks from? or do you make them yourselves?


 
i am making my own myself at the moment. thinks its pretty hard to by one mate


----------



## leo19

zemon said:


> i am making my own myself at the moment. thinks its pretty hard to by one mate


 ok thanks mate!


----------



## woodsy

my vivarium is a 6.5 foot by 3 foot by 3 foot with two shelves at varying heights and depths to make it as interesting as possible! i have recently purchased some inserts for hanging baskets which are made from coconut husk and prove excellent hides and are easy to squeeze in any where and can be soaked in water and placed in the viv when the snake is in shed (99p bargain). im very lucky as i work in a vinyl print company so was able to print what ever i wanted for free!


----------



## Hisss

Picture of one of my tarantula vivs


----------



## lefty

*day gecko habitat [grandis]*


this is the juvi viv. adults housed in larger viv


----------



## Pleco07

Lefty-that looks really good, well done


----------



## lefty

Pleco07 said:


> Lefty-that looks really good, well done


cheers pleco, once the adult one is finished i'll post pics. is 4ft high2.5ft wide and 18" deep. should be finnish in a week or 2.


----------



## Papscrunt

*Edds flexi*

Edds Flexi with zip open(bottom half)








Top Half









Hope u like


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

here's Trio's viv, she moved into it not long ago.
have just noticed that this pic doesn't show her bulb and guard but it has them now!


----------



## HadesDragons

This is one of my new beardie cages:


----------



## leo19

hey i was just wondering why do people keep chams in flexis i have no experiance chams so im just curious


----------



## deaxone

ventalation,someone on here has an open plan arangement and the cham just sorta romes,i suppose there no reason why not if ur careful


----------



## MOSSYnJO

heres billys new corner viv, thinkin of makin it taller for him:2thumb:


----------



## mickeyblueyes

thought i'd bump this up an add mine


----------



## Dave23

Where can you get the glass and runners from for viv's I tryed to make my own viv a few months back and wanted to use perspex instead of glass as i thought the glass would cost to much but found that cutting the perspex was a pig and it kept cracking and braking even when using the corect type of blades and speeds on my saw. If any one can tell me where i could get the glass and runners from I would be most gratful. PM me if you can help.


----------



## Meko

Glass from your local glazier and glass runners from Lotus Nut on here.


----------



## Dave23

Brill thank you


----------



## monitor mad

*V.salvator viv*










Thought my loft would be better utilised as a "large viv" space , iv got 2 x vivs there now


----------



## jackyboy

wow thats a great viv


----------



## leecooper

well i paid £1.25 for the unit off ebay and went to work with it with bits off wood and stuff out my gararge and now it looks like this :2thumb: im well happy with it http://s350.photobucket.com/albums/q421/88lee88/?action=view¤t=014.jpg


----------



## TheOne23

I converted mine from an IKEA cabinet and here was the end result...


----------



## masticophis

Here's my twig mimic viv.

There are two snakes in the picture. Oh and the UV light needs to be clipped up properly.










Mike


----------



## Galaxy Girl

There are some gorgeous set ups on this thread! 
I have a question... i have a stack, but also have had to place a 2 foot viv on top of a 4 foot viv, but now it's awkward to get the 4 foot doors open, they are normal sliding glass doors. any ideas how i combat this? (will get another stack when i can afford it!!)


----------



## TheOne23

Because of the weight? Yeah I have a 4ft on a 5ft so know where your coming from. I have an idea to tackle this. the wieght of the 2ft is concentrated in the the center of the thr 4ft one? I was going to wright this in full but decided to be a geek and draw it out :lol2:











Hope that helps... : victory:


----------



## masticophis

Or depending on the viv, stick either a thick branch vertically in the middle of the viv, so it is a tight fit against the top and bottom of viv. or just make a support out of the same material as the viv and screw that in instead.

Mike


----------



## alnessman

dwarf gecko


----------



## kevcollyer

Brb viv








Spotties viv


----------



## lovetrumpet

*beardie viv*

my beardie viv 
any one know where to get led lights on a dimmer
cheers


----------



## nayj

this is my cham setup


----------



## Galaxy Girl

TheOne23 said:


> Because of the weight? Yeah I have a 4ft on a 5ft so know where your coming from. I have an idea to tackle this. the wieght of the 2ft is concentrated in the the center of the thr 4ft one? I was going to wright this in full but decided to be a geek and draw it out :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps... : victory:


You are a genius!!! thanks for taking the time to do the pretty sketch!! will give that a go.:no1:


"Or depending on the viv, stick either a thick branch vertically in the middle of the viv, so it is a tight fit against the top and bottom of viv. or just make a support out of the same material as the viv and screw that in instead.

Mike"

Thankyou mike, i might try that too!!


----------



## cubeykc

nice vivs people


----------



## deaxone

this is gonna be for my darts but i couldnt help put him in
ill post betta pics when i get em


----------



## cubeykc

deaxone said:


> ill post betta pics when i get em


 
spot the difference lol i like the water fall


----------



## carl24bpool




----------



## Atheist

This is my new Viv for my Royal (heat lamp guard going on tomorrow before snake goes in)


----------



## gaspanic

wow, that is stunning!!!


----------



## Julie&James

Holy wow! Where did you get the viv???


----------



## Atheist

of my local reptile shop in Essex (scales and fangs) i dealt with Rob the manager


----------



## Lex

OK so here is the frogs cage with the frogs...
AAAAND before it gets said, there is a psuedo floor above giving them ample space to get out of the water.


----------



## serz

vivs are gorgeous  i love your atheist thats one of the best vivs i have ever seen


----------



## Atheist

serz said:


> vivs are gorgeous  i love your atheist thats one of the best vivs i have ever seen


much appreciated 
More picture here if you want to see
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/189326-finished-my-new-viv-panoramic.html


----------



## sushigeezer




----------



## jackyboy

That is one cool viv.


----------



## paulmow

new panther viv built over the last few weeks now up and running
section unlit not used at present new panther on order


----------



## fenwoman

Here is my beardie's new viv, made from the bottom of a stag minstrel welsh dresser.I made it to fit in with the decor of my old cottage as I dislike modern melamine type vivs. They just wouldn't look right.










And here is the new viv I made for my Yemen chameleon.It has all real plants in as I dislike plastic.


----------



## D.J.Freebase




----------



## ReptileKid

Heres my iggy Viv.


----------



## reef

finished this one last night and moved agamas in 30 mins ago !!!


----------



## loxocemus




----------



## Jordan




----------



## sandwell-x

my corn snakes doin bigger tank soon so any ideas on how to make there bigger one cool let me no please


----------



## reptiles_galore

all our vivs changed and tiled 
the girls: roxy, angelica and fifi (3 leos)









tims viv(beardie)









jeffro (male leo)









ellie (female leo)


----------



## midnightworrior

Well here goes ..heres a few i made for my Boscs and Tegus


----------



## spend_day

anole viv (there are a few more branches in there now)





fire salamander



fire belly newts


----------



## Axel01

spend_day said:


> anole viv (there are a few more branches in there now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fire salamander
> 
> 
> 
> fire belly newts


Smart Is that the new Anole viv that we have been reading about?


----------



## spend_day

Axel01 said:


> Smart Is that the new Anole viv that we have been reading about?


 yeah it is thank for all the help


----------



## clair

*My Boa Viv*

Its 6' x 3' x 3', i'm struggling a little bit to keep the humidity up so any ideas would be good.


----------



## Filly

blades said:


> this is my corns viv need to add a few bits but work in progress


Love the frog in this one! best of all you don't have to feed it!


----------



## palmer91

this is my new BD tank she has just moved in still missing quite a few items while i get some more and get some sterilised. she was brumnating at the time but shes awake now lol.




























i will post pics of my soon to be baby corn tank when i finish lol.


----------



## Filly

Love this thread! I am re-doing my viv for a beardie and this has given me all kinds of ideas!:2thumb:


----------



## medusa0373

clair said:


> Its 6' x 3' x 3', i'm struggling a little bit to keep the humidity up so any ideas would be good.


That's a fantastic piece of wood you have in there!! Can I ask where you got it from?!


----------



## Graffen

My new. I built it for my male carpet python.


----------



## bothrops

Posted a few of these before, but hey ho!

4x2x2 Beardie viv










6x3x2 Boa viv (light is now guarded!)











A few others










Insect houses










Tort table (not finished)










New rack











Cheers

Andy


----------



## TheTimeChamber

There are some amazing vivs in here :thumb


----------



## Filly

I never knew beardies could have so many plants in their vivs! I always thought more desert less tropical! Glad I am wrong!:notworthy: Thanks to all the great people who posted beardie pics here!


----------



## Meko

clair said:


> Its 6' x 3' x 3', i'm struggling a little bit to keep the humidity up so any ideas would be good.


 
try moving the bigger water bowl to the warm end.


----------



## Dave23

Bothrops do you have another house for you to live in wile hyou use that one for what look like the gazilian reps you have?:lol2:


----------



## palmer91

dear me lol alot of your electricity must be sky high with the amount of vivs you all have.


----------



## clair

medusa0373 said:


> That's a fantastic piece of wood you have in there!! Can I ask where you got it from?!


Its from Vermulens Garden Centre in Laleham. Set me back £45 but its well worth it, it looks great in the viv. 

Its an xxl piece of java wood.


----------



## medusa0373

clair said:


> Its from Vermulens Garden Centre in Laleham. Set me back £45 but its well worth it, it looks great in the viv.
> 
> Its an xxl piece of java wood.


Shame I have no idea where Laleham is LOL and don't live anywhere near London! But I will be keeping an eye out for something similar, it's fantastic!


----------



## bothrops

Dave23 said:


> Bothrops do you have another house for you to live in wile hyou use that one for what look like the gazilian reps you have?:lol2:


 
Hehehe - feels like that sometimes! I've nowhere near the number of some on here, but currently it is only my bathroom and my kitchen that don't have animals in! Rats in the lounge, cham, beardie and insect house in the dining room, salamander in the bedroom, and everything else lives in the spare room AKA the 'herp house'.

..and yes, the electricity bill is a little on the steep side - but then again I don't have any kids yet so I save a fair bit there!



Cheers

Andy


----------



## lynettethebabe

this is my baby beardies viv.


----------



## sushigeezer

refreshed vivs


----------



## ephiedoodle

just would like to say to everyone,wow!! you
have wonderful set ups for your reps,you've given me
a lot of pleasure reading through this thread.


----------



## sandwell-x

for my corns


----------



## Cockys Royals

Here are our vivs.









Kunimitsu emperor scorpion









Medusa & Mrs Hanky both king snakes









Ruby corn snake









Spotty & Bluebell barking geckos









Topaz royal python









Monty royal python









Monty & Topaz's future home to be divided









Digit & Sandy bearded dragons









Honey royal python

None of these are quite finished other than Monty & Topaz faunariums.


----------



## medusa0373

I'm surprised you're keeping kingsnakes in together, aren't they known for cannabilistic tendencies? Am sure have read somewhere that part of a kingsnake's natural diet is other snakes....


----------



## barryt

Big Big Thread going here. Took a lot of the works time for me to scan through it all.


----------



## Taxemic




----------



## Cockys Royals

medusa0373 said:


> I'm surprised you're keeping kingsnakes in together, aren't they known for cannabilistic tendencies? Am sure have read somewhere that part of a kingsnake's natural diet is other snakes....


They have lived together now for nearing on 5 months, and get on well. So dont believe all you read :2thumb:


----------



## davebehave

jungleboy said:


> Here's my custom built (by me) Jungle carpets viv


very nice man, wot sizes is ur carpet?


----------



## jason7579

My work in progress for Rockie the Royal Python...










Going to put a shelf above the AHS heater and an extra gaurd so the snake can't get so close to it. Also will be getting a load of fake plants to fill it all up a bit more. Then I have the water bowl, a few pieces of bark and his house all to go in when I eventually move him.


----------



## medusa0373

Cockys Corny said:


> They have lived together now for nearing on 5 months, and get on well. So dont believe all you read :2thumb:


Mrs Hanky always makes me laugh for some reason - great name!


----------



## Ailurus

nice vivs everyone. 

here are some of mine 

adult male corn snake viv (in homemade rack stack) 









Sinaloan Milk Snake viv









Adult male rankins dragon viv in homemade viv stack (also have some babies in a seperate setup, but i have no pics of that) 









Adult Corn Snake (both female) viv 









baby gargoyle setup (30x30x45cm exo terra) 









adult pair of cresties setup (45x45x60cm exo terra) 









thanks for looking

i also have a snake rack but i cannot find any up to date pics of it


----------



## jackyboy

Well take some then !!

great set up tom


----------



## Ruby Rue

this is what it looks like right now but soon to change....
























and a quick one of the frogs too


----------



## jackyboy

Great viv!!


----------



## Ailurus

jackyboy said:


> Well take some then !!
> 
> great set up tom


cheers jack. i try my best :blush:


----------



## jackyboy

better than my vivs lol


----------



## matty

Cockys Corny said:


> Here are our vivs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kunimitsu emperor scorpion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medusa & Mrs Hanky both king snakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby corn snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotty & Bluebell barking geckos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topaz royal python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monty royal python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monty & Topaz's future home to be divided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digit & Sandy bearded dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey royal python
> 
> None of these are quite finished other than Monty & Topaz faunariums.


 
I would *highly* reccomment that you seperate your kingsnakes.


----------



## Rencey

thisis my CWD viv with achillies chilling out basking.


achillies chilling in the cave.


and achillies climbing the volcano.


----------



## Danny G

sorry pics of my poo phone:2thumb:


----------



## jack14

my cwd viv was my asian water monitors the viv is 7ft long b4 4ft wide by 6ft high


----------



## Mirf

jack14 said:


> my cwd viv was my asian water monitors the viv is 7ft long b4 4ft wide by 6ft high


Wow!! That's a serious chunk of wood you have there. Stunning looking set-up!


----------



## jack14

heres my 4 hatchling bearded dragon viv











and my 3 adults 











my 3 dart frogs viv











my poison arrow frogs viv











my ball python viv hes not in it yet only just finished it










and last my 2 juvie bearded dragon ready 2 breed in few months










hope you like them and sum good vivs on here keep em cumin


----------



## barryt

Hi,

Both of my JCP's Vivs










Here are 2 i have spare that i plan to put African Mantis in


----------



## Sambee

clair said:


> Its from Vermulens Garden Centre in Laleham. Set me back £45 but its well worth it, it looks great in the viv.
> 
> Its an xxl piece of java wood.


Do you mean Vermeulans in Stanwell?

I hate that place :bash:


----------



## Cockys Royals

barryt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Both of my JCP's Vivs



That top viv the one with the zebra stripe snake what snake / morph is it. Look brill 



matty said:


> I would *highly* reccomment that you seperate your kingsnakes.


They have been together for ages, anyhow they have been separated daughter has got herself another viv . They dont look happy being separated though.


----------



## loxocemus

dude u got serious viv talent 

ed



jack14 said:


> heres my 4 hatchling bearded dragon viv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 3 adults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 3 dart frogs viv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my poison arrow frogs viv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ball python viv hes not in it yet only just finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last my 2 juvie bearded dragon ready 2 breed in few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like them and sum good vivs on here keep em cumin


----------



## medusa0373

Here are 2 of mine - got another one to set up for a new arrival next week 

This is my BRB's new viv - 4.5x2x2:


----------



## medusa0373

And this is the royal's viv: it's a 4x2x2 partitioned, so can go larger:


----------



## Meko

Whites Tree Frog penthouse. just needs glass.


----------



## barryt

Cockys Corny said:


> That top viv the one with the zebra stripe snake what snake / morph is it. Look brill
> 
> 
> 
> They have been together for ages, anyhow they have been separated daughter has got herself another viv . They dont look happy being separated though.


Hi,

Its a rubber snake someone brought me back from holiday. The 2 snakes i have are JCP's. Just thought it would look cool in the viv.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## smif79

Heres my Beardies home..


----------



## jack14

thanks i am only 15 my grandad built the last one with the dragons i he built on and so did i and i built the rest of the wooden ones and grandad made glass ones i set them all up my self i think its easy when you know what they all need and i am very happy to be able to build these 



loxocemus said:


> dude u got serious viv talent
> 
> ed


thanks for the coment:no1:


----------



## Kirstx

*How to...*

Hi,

I'm currently setting up my viv, and was wondering what you use to stick a back ground to a wooden viv?

Any other advice with beardies would be much appreciated also.

Thanks

Kx: victory:


----------



## Pete 2oo7

This is a cool thread :|


----------



## jack14

use double sided tape all round the edges on the back that will hold i for a long time 



Kirstx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently setting up my viv, and was wondering what you use to stick a back ground to a wooden viv?
> 
> Any other advice with beardies would be much appreciated also.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kx: victory:


----------



## matty

Cockys Corny said:


> That top viv the one with the zebra stripe snake what snake / morph is it. Look brill
> 
> 
> 
> They have been together for ages, anyhow they have been separated daughter has got herself another viv . They dont look happy being separated though.


 
I know it seems like I'm getting at you, but seriously, I'd *hate *for you to wake up one day & have one fat snake!

Glad to hear they're separated!


----------



## snowyj99

Here is a picture of mine!


----------



## I troop3r I

:O this amazing thread appears to be going cold


----------



## Caboose

I troop3r I said:


> :O this amazing thread appears to be going cold


Put some life back into it now then

Can people Post some Pics of BT Vivs... i'm interested in what setups others use. TY

here's a few pics of mine just after a clean out


----------



## joffy

Just cleaned my crestie Denzil out and re-done his viv so thought I'd take some pics...


----------



## BeckyL

Great vivs, everyone!!! 

Here's my contribution...

Connor the ratsnake's viv:










The rainbow boa's viv:










The python's viv:










My giant snail tank:










Here's the complete stack...










And finally my crested gecko viv : victory:


----------



## richboy

*new CWD viv*

hi this is my new CWD viv finished building it today going to put some new plants in etc but here goes


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

love the use of space there :2thumb:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

Daniel said:


> here we go mate
> 
> my stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my leos old viv the whole thing has changed alot ill get som new ones up soon as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan


Wow!
That is well impressive mate.

How much is your electricity bill to run that lot matey?


----------



## fran2491

just a few of my vivs








cwd viv









cham viv









beardie viv









baby beardie viv
hope you like fran:flrt:


----------



## Wobbit

Only two vivs at the moment, the big one houses bob the corn, and the little one houses dexter the royal :flrt:




























comments welcome


----------



## joff

Didn't see this thread earlier, so thought I'd post a pic in here as well as my other thread:blush:
Viv for my iggy, made by me:2thumb:


----------



## shell2909

a couple or the beardies vivs
vince's









Syns


----------



## richboy

cwd viv with a bit of re-decoration


----------



## kitty

jackyboy;172115
[IMG said:


> http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z21/jackyboy_photos/Jack009.jpg[/IMG]


is that orangy kitchen lino?? thats what im looking for in either yellow or orange. did you get it from a carpet shop. i need to find out if my shops sell a 6x2 piece coz i dunno anyone with it lol




joffy said:


> Just cleaned my crestie Denzil out and re-done his viv so thought I'd take some pics...


 love this pic looks like hes smiling.!!

well my viv isnt set up yet as i havent actually bought my beardie. hoping to in the next few week and its gonna be called pheonix


----------



## ark1009

Joffy, Denzil is soooooooo cute! :flrt:

Great viv's everyone. Loads of inspiration and ideas to pinch! THANK YOU.


----------



## sheemcity

male red head agama viv.:










female red head agama viv:










gerrhosaurus viv:


----------



## rabbit

So many great ideas here - it's made my decision of what decor to put in my own new vivs practically impossible! Will try and post some pictures after they have been delivered and I start putting them together. Good job guys! : victory:


----------



## RepBex

Nice loveing the frog set ups i really want to make one large half and hals set up when i move out :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Considering i dont belive there is many insect vivs on this thread... here's one of my Gambian SE flower mantis vivs


----------



## malia007

*ny new(ish) viv*


----------



## fuz'd

Love that background, I take it you made it with polystyrene and grout?


----------



## malia007

cheers! yeah and expanding foam took me bloody ages but the hard work paid off i think! luckily i got all the materials for the background for free or it would have cost a bomb considering the amont of pva,foam and silicone i went through.


----------



## bhoy67

my handmade viv sorry for crap pic get a better one soon! lol!! houses my pair of boas pair of carpets and corns n bulls on top in big tubs


----------



## Raul

Here's Maladicta my Ball python's viv set up on a good day when she hasn't trashed it. A nice jungly area to hide in, cosy cave under the heat lamp and a nice climbing vine she likes to fall off of.


----------



## Scuwiffpixi

Heres a few pics of Zaffa's viv, he's a 5 month male veiled cham. I hope you like it. He does!



















Zaff havin a drink.










Zaff off to explore!


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08

My BD and royal vivs (BD one had been made smaller at the moment coz he is only a baby!!!)


----------



## Tommy123

shane.tucker.royal08 said:


> My BD and royal vivs (BD one had been made smaller at the moment coz he is only a baby!!!)


Nice BD viv mate!!


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08

Tommy123 said:


> Nice BD viv mate!!


Cheers!


----------



## cubeykc

Scuwiffpixi said:


> Heres a few pics of Zaffa's viv, he's a 5 month male veiled cham. I hope you like it. He does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaff havin a drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaff off to explore!


stunning set up


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08

Thats a well smart cham set up!


----------



## hardcorekenzie100

*viv plan*



Horness said:


> It's all one unit with a bookcase built in at the top. Softwood stained to look like beech. 100mm plinth at the bottom to hide the electrics, stat controls are just behind the cricket keeper in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans are here in PDF format if anyone wants them. It was my design to fit in to my study, but feel free to use the plans as you please.
> 
> Horness


 
Thanks very much for the plans on pdf i used the size for the bottom and its perfect for the pace i have in my spare room cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Scuwiffpixi

cubeykc said:


> stunning set up


Thank you!:blush: I had really good fun collecting the silks and live plants and making it. :2thumb:


----------



## purpleskyes

Uro viv


----------



## Mirf

Ooh that looke really bonny, where did you get the skull? Am I right to assume it's real?


purpleskyes said:


> Uro viv


----------



## purpleskyes

Mirf said:


> Ooh that looke really bonny, where did you get the skull? Am I right to assume it's real?


Yea its real the OH is a park ranger and came across on his travels over a year ago, boiled it and disinfected it. Finally have somewere to put it on display now and they love climbing all over it:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

purpleskyes said:


> Yea its real the OH is a park ranger and came across on his travels over a year ago, boiled it and disinfected it. Finally have somewere to put it on display now and they love climbing all over it:2thumb:


Perfect for a uro! I want one!!:lol2:


----------



## shane.tucker.royal08

Update to my viv!

Just put some slate tiles down instead of all the unsightly newspaper! and found a nice rock on the beach!!


----------



## Tehanu

Finally thought I ought to post mine too 

Beardie viv;









Kenyan sand boa viv;









Boas viv;









Cornsnake viv;









Mantids vivs;









House Geckos gaff;









Thumbnail dendrobates viv;









Undecided amphibian home!









Atelopus quarantine vivs;









bit outdated, things always shuffle around...


















Lotte***


----------



## Mirf

Wow Saedcantas, you've got some stunning viv set-ups!


----------



## stuart89

Heres my stack, built by myself for £120 total, each tank is 4ft(L) x 1.7ft(W) x 2ft(H). You have to excuse the mess :lol2:. On order are new waterbowls to replace the polystyrene ones and new hides!


----------



## stern69

Someone post some pics! Lets get this thread going again, it's too good to let it fade away...!


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs

*woah....*

wow i am really amazed at all the vivs on here there awesome, i could get some idea from this thread,
well done everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salamanda

heres my 3ft before I moved anything in it lol


----------



## scalez

here's spyro's viv.









grubby glass xD


----------



## paulab

kcclarry said:


> how did u make the fake rocks well cool


[/quote]
I really like this i need something for my beardie viv, that he won't hurt himself on. Going to try this it is well cool.


----------



## Taz Devil

Not a viv as such as in reptile, but here's the Exo's I use for my stick. The small one on the right is now empty and will be used to house my corn when I get one at the end of this month. Roll on Donny Show.


----------



## paulab

Saedcantas said:


> Finally thought I ought to post mine too
> 
> Beardie viv;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenyan sand boa viv;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boas viv;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornsnake viv;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantids vivs;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Geckos gaff;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumbnail dendrobates viv;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided amphibian home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atelopus quarantine vivs;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bit outdated, things always shuffle around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotte***


WOW you have a tv in your reptile room :lol2:. Nice vivs.


----------



## dracco

this is my gold tegus viv








and this is george


----------



## Adam_R




----------



## Salamanda

better pic! this time its full 










leopard gecko viv (bit boring at the moment needs some work)


----------



## JamesBarnett

Oh my god thats amazing Reptile Ink :O


----------



## JamesBarnett

amandy said:


> imagethis is mine, 4 royals, 4 corns, gal's and junk


is it me or is that a giant spider in the top left hand corner lol


----------



## JamesBarnett

Soooooooooooo stupid having heat pads on the inside ...


----------



## stern69

JamesBarnett said:


> Soooooooooooo stupid having heat pads on the inside ...


Where else would you put them...?


----------



## Helmetbolt

Uromastyx Viv.

I've just finished building this. It's 67" X 22" X 27". Cost around £120 to build (Not including heaters, lamps & rocks I already had).


----------



## mike10205

*No one home*











Just waiting on glass and a bit of electrical work


----------



## Lewis M

naboos viv:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm skint need to get some sheet moss for the floor. But that's pretty much it.


----------



## guinness_mick

Beardie Viv....









African Fat Tailed Gecko viv...


----------



## minibudd

this is my bearded dragon 6x2x2 stack!!


----------



## ralphsvivariums

my custom made vivs that i have built from scratch.


----------



## haderz

is that a waterfall in a beardy setup, wouldnt this cause the humidity to raise way to high as they need about 10% humidity?


----------



## ralphsvivariums

hi yes it is a waterfall but the humidity is fine and he loves the waterfall he is in it all day i think he thinks he is a croc.


----------



## lizard wizard

just finished this tonite this house a 8ft boa in the bottom and a 6.5 ft iggy wot do you all reckon


----------



## Leopardman98

*My Viv*

My Viv Houses 1 male And 2 Female what we thinck are Stenodactylus Dorae.It is a 30 By 30 By 45 Exo-Terra.Computers Going Loopy Will Post Pics Next Week Sorry


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Looks wicked.


----------



## Oli ds

Ahh great thread, gave me lots of inspiration :2thumb:


----------



## skitz407

here a couple of my beardy viv, not a typical desert set up but the mrs wanted it this way and what she says goes lol.
















and my corn rub


----------



## Whosthedaddy

For this little fella:


----------



## oz10

How long have Coca~Cola been making vivs? ;p
Nice setup.


----------



## markmark.123

here is mine its a homemade double viv for my rankin and leo with fake rock backgrounds



















leo viv









rankin viv


















quick vid


----------



## Alister

I did a thread on my build project last year...

Heres the link:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/383165-vivarium-fake-rock-summer-project.html

Tyrone really loves it! just sleeping at the moment under pride rock!





































Alister


----------



## hallnaomiuk

wow some cracking pictures and awsome setups - i hope my looks as good as some of yours when its finished. :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Had a little tidy today and thought I'd show a pic of the heating side of things.


----------



## ralphsvivariums

this is my new kingsnakes viv.


----------



## ch4dg

here some of mine...
1st-charlie

















2nd-mossy(temp home)

























3rd-cammy

















4th-baby lecko(temp home...currently building him a larger one for when he's bigger)

















5th-reddy, calmy and naughty

















will try and do some more pics of our other pets and new builds soon


----------



## dimebag66

here is me in the viv im building for my bosc


----------



## cbarnes1987

my corn viv
before... (with my king in it)









after...


----------



## bulletv1

My first post so thought this was the best thread to put my viv in enven though it's a bit old.

But here is my setup with my Royal Python called Monty



Currently getting some a hide for it as he's getting to big for hit rock hide.


----------



## jennie1981

if anyone has pics of bio active crested gecko vivs would love to see some


----------



## Sambow

jennie1981 said:


> if anyone has pics of bio active crested gecko vivs would love to see some


*Here's my bio active, although its for My Giant Day Geckos (Phelsuma Grandis) not Crested Geckos. * 









*Got a load more photo's at: https://www.instagram.com/rubyjadegecko/*


----------



## Gaz1974

This is my custom setup. 

Boa in the 8' on the bottom and Corn snake and Blue tongue skink in the 4's on top.


----------



## reptile junkie

*Cheap Cork Bark for viv setups*

https://www.reptilejunkie.ca/ Come drop by all shapes and sizes, cork bark pieces up to six feet in length. All prices in CAD


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

reptile junkie said:


> https://www.reptilejunkie.ca/ Come drop by all shapes and sizes, cork bark pieces up to six feet in length. All prices in CAD


P+P would be very high to the UK.


----------

